# Walking on lead



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

My puppy has just started to go out into the big wide world. The only problem is he won't go!!

He won't go any further that our kitchen and especially not out the front door. If we pick him up and put him outside we can't get him down the road. He just sits down. 

I did manage the first day with lots of persuasion etc but he seems to have got worse now and won't budge an inch. 

He walks ok if I drive him somewhere (fields etc) and then walk, although sometimes sits down.

Something he'll get used to or do I really need to work on getting him down our street to overcome this? He isn't generally a nervous puppy.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Archie used to do exactly that. Even with treats it didn't work. He would sit & refuse to move. Suddenly he got better -I don't know how (maybe because he knew he would enjoy his walk because it leads to the beach!) & now he pulls on his lead!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I made some progress today waving a stick in front of him which he chased. he's still wary going out of the house so we'll keep up lots of short practice sessions. No more picking him up!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Chestersmum;

I don't know how old Chester is, or where it is that you're walking him? but if it's out the door and onto a typical street with lots of noise and motion, I would expect some degree of hesitancy on his part until he gets to the point that he can process and catalog all of the different stimuli. Depending on his age, I wouldn't expect the walks to last more than a few minutes until he really gets comfortable with the leash. Don't expect a lot out of him.
When a puppy, or a dog, sits down during a training session, it is a clear indication of confusion and a lack of confidence. It's a strong cue to the trainer to step backwards and reapproach the session. 
I personally would practice taking him out and back in the door multiple times. Let him gain confidence that when he goes out, he'll be returning home to safety. Once going in and out the door becomes a regular part of his routine, he'll calm down a bit.
If he sits down on you. Calmly assess the situation from his perspective, and really look at his body language. If he is confused, or frightened, it's up to you to reassure him and get him moving off. 
While some may say that picking him up reinforces an undesirable behavior, you really need to analyze the situation. Picking him up when he's frightened, or confused instills and reinforces that you mean safety to him. It's not a bad, or "weak" thing to do. Someday it may pay dividends should he become frightened. Instead of blindly running away from you, he'll run to you. 
For now though, I would practice "walking at lead" in the house, or a very quiet park. Make sure he's "got it", before you implement the tough love. Don't yank on his leash, or "drag him along" or anything like that. Get him comfortable with the leash. This is a good time to begin the intro to "walking at heel", which may actually help you. If he's focused on walking at heel properly his attention may be diminshed on other outside stimuli.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey all,

Good news, we've been working really hard and Chester is getting much better at going out of the house and up the street. Today we went all the way up, met lots of new friends then walked back down again.

Next challenge - walking to heel. I read your post on this Gunnr and think we'll def start this method. Chester is a quick learner so fingers crossed!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Chestersmum

It's great to hear that things are going well. Sometimes they just ned a little time of their own to figure things out.
I'm certain Chester will figure out the walk at heel really quick, and before you know it, you'll be stepping out smartly with your little guy.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep working at walking on the lead. We have had Pacer for 10 days now and the first attempt at walking was unsuccessful. After talking to several people I learned that you may have to bait him, or practice indoors first. I would put the lead on him and let him run around the house dragging it so he would get used to it. This seemed to help a bit. I then began walking around my basement with him following me. This helped a lot. He also was a little nervous about walking outside in the mornings because it is usually still dark. He has gotten much better. Could be because the end result is a big field to run around in!!! Persistence has been key for me!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Chester is doing so much better now. Out the house with no problems, a few moments pause in the front garden and a few sit downs along the way but I just wait for him to get up then off we go again. He's much better with traffic now too. Big thanks all


----------

